# My Journey to a Respectable Squat.



## ckcrown84 (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright girls... we all know my squat game sucks and I am a monster of my Bench Press... 

KillerOfSaints loves to joke me... Crown another bench vid!!! FUCK! So I am starting up a thread where we can see my pussy legs develop into something respectable... that's right RESPECTABLE strength is the goal. I don't care if my squats become comparable to my bench but god damnit when I get on that squat rack I expect some respect.

I will be doing leg work twice a week (monday and thursday). Monday will be my BIG leg day and Thursday I will be doing just a few sets.

This thread will be updated regularly.


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 18, 2012)

some people just need to see a shrink


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 18, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> some people just need to see a shrink



me!


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are going to do legs twice a week, "big" and "light" days...why don't you just do a quad and hamstring day?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well thanks to your building a monster log and all of the leg workout talk there, I did a heavy (for me) leg workout on tuesday and now i'm still struggeling to walk or bend down to pick something up.


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 18, 2012)

No offense CK, I just don't see the reason to post certain things, hey if you know what you have to do and you have a plan just go for it brother!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> If you are going to do legs twice a week, "big" and "light" days...why don't you just do a quad and hamstring day?



This is a better idea. I would split into:

Squats 5 sets repping 8 to 15
2 sets 20 rep leg press with wide stance focus on negative.
2 supersets of hamcurls w legs extensions 12 reps each

Then next leg day:

SL deads 5 sets 8-15 reps
Ham curls 2 sets 20 reps
Standing calf raise 2 sets of 20 reps

If that doesn't make your stumpy pins grow then my cawk ain't Jewish


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 18, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> No offense CK, I just don't see the reason to post certain things, hey if you know what you have to do and you have a plan just go for it brother!!



Just ignore my posts then brother.
Journals / logs help with motivation, plus it helps other people as well. 
helps me, helps others, its a win win. If someone isn't interested in reading it dont read it


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 18, 2012)

I like this idea captn' I was already thinking something like

Leg day 1 : Light weight (progressively heavier per week), lots of sets. SQUAT

Leg Day 2: Heavy weight (low sets, low reps) and some leg curls and leg extensions



theCaptn' said:


> This is a better idea. I would split into:
> 
> Squats 5 sets repping 8 to 15
> 2 sets 20 rep leg press with wide stance focus on negative.
> ...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 18, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Well thanks to your building a monster log and all of the leg workout talk there, I did a heavy (for me) leg workout on tuesday and now i'm still struggeling to walk or bend down to pick something up.



I still can't walk right after my leg workout monday

I was going to do more legs today but will wait for tomorrow

legs again Tuesday with a trainer.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay First day with Cincinnati Barbell club and lifted more weight than I ever have before. Today was a PR day... so we worked up to a 1rep max and stopped there. My numbers arent impressive... but this is because these are my weakest lifts lol. But, I find it amazing I lifted more than I ever have before on day 1 with these guys.

New Squat PR: 315lbs  --- I know I know, but watch it grow girls.

Deadlift: 405lbs -- With bands helping the assist UP. (not quite sure how to explain, the weight gets lighter at the bottom [lifting off ground] and heavier as you lift it up [the bands stop helping]

Both records for me. So I am happy as FUCK

Starting tomorrow I will have a full journal recording each lift.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 29, 2012)

first obstacle!


----------



## cck99352 (Oct 29, 2012)

what type of injury is this? is this a tear bleeding out?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

Severely sprained ankle with toe nail fungus?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 29, 2012)

Naw the toenail discoloration is from spray tanning and not putting enough of that white protective shit on lol.

Yes I spray tan... if you haven't noticed from some of my pics


----------



## cck99352 (Oct 29, 2012)

so how did you hurt it?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 30, 2012)

cck99352 said:


> so how did you hurt it?



Tripped on a damn step... lol


----------



## Intense (Oct 30, 2012)

As Im gently reading through here I see that damn cankle/sprain


----------



## bjg (Oct 31, 2012)

CK  : if you just want to have big looking legs there is no need to go heavier and heavier on your squats, just do them properly with good form nice and slow , as you are doing you can have a serious workout  once a week then another quick light day 3 days later.
if you just want to get stronger then that's another thing , but all i can advise there is to be aware of injuries...squats are very good to build mass and nice legs when done properly bodybuilding style, but can also lead to serious injury when done just for the purpose of powerlifting. what i would suggest is to increase your weights in a very slow manner and do not get too greedy and look for quick results. i guess you know all that but it is good to be reminded once in a while.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 1, 2012)

Proper box squats, conjugate methods(Louie Simmons) Dynamic(speed work) Glute ham raises, box jumps.Glute thrusts.  It is my realization that the posterior chain is the bane of the human existence because we don't have to use it anymore in life. Bring that up and you'll add 100 lbs easily. Glute and Ham is the squat. The failure to realize this is why knee pain and various other problems occur. Of course the more weight you add the riskier shit gets.    If you start looking into Louie's methods Shit will start to get scarily strong.  The flip side is the yin to the yang, fire to cold. People start stressing a method and don't want to take the time to do the cooler/feminine work. Stretching, rolling, mobility work.  I'm in rehab mode from hurting my back by breaking the goddam universal machine.(another reason to hate machines) and the box squat has me back moving some weight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2012)

^^^ good advices.

I found front squats improved my back squat no end. Got to leave your ego behind doing front squats 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 1, 2012)

^^^ Yep...I do front squats now more than back and was doing them on the box as part of my rehab. 350 with crossed arms is a little scary for me.  I'd like to get up to 4 plates, racked.  My wrist and shoulders don't like it and I've never been able to get into a good rack position. But yea front squats, deep.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys and keeping this thread active 
The swelling on my foot is going down slowly, maybe ile snap a new pic tonight or tomorrow.
Hopefully next week I will be able to put some weight on it. Until then I am just gonna concentrate on upper body and keep all weight off the foot (so seated exercises)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

i live in ur brains


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i live in ur brains



Haha I always feel the need to state the obvious lol.

I love your Banner... Iakat is great peoples.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 6, 2012)

Foot is almost healed. Should be back to squatting next week!


----------

